
Mechanical Keyboard Sounds: An album of bespoke keyboards recordings - invisiblea
https://boomkat.com/products/mechanical-keyboard-sounds-recordings-of-bespoke-and-customised-mechanical-keyboards
======
invisiblea
Info and back story
[http://www.trunkrecords.com/turntable/mech_keyboards.shtml](http://www.trunkrecords.com/turntable/mech_keyboards.shtml)

